# 37195 for TPA



## Peter Davidyock (Jan 9, 2013)

Is anyone using 37195 for tpa?
I have a group of neurosurgeons that are reluctant to use the code. They are fearful of the iv location. Can anyone comment?
Thanks
P


----------

